

Tomorrow's Eurovision final forecasted with Bayesian statistics - mewo2
http://mewo2.com/nerdery/2013/05/17/eurovision-2013-final-predictions/

======
afreak
It always helps to look at the Eurovision illustrated guide to know what is
going on:

<http://i.imgur.com/MoTQRRZ.jpg>

My call: Ireland will place in the top-5.

~~~
rmc
_My call: Ireland will place in the top-5._

For the record, Ireland came last, 26 out of 26, with about 3 votes in total.

------
binarymax
Interesting post, but what I don't understand is what data is being used here?
You vaguely mention foreign relations and song quality somewhere in the
middle, but you don't elaborate on any metrics or data source?

~~~
arethuza
You are trying to apply logic to an article about Eurovision? The whole thing
is, intentionally, a logic free zone.

~~~
untog
It actually fits it's own internal logic quite closely. Countries vote
overwhelmingly on political grounds, with actual song quality coming in a
distance second.

------
emson
I like it - we built an app for Eurovision where we capture the user sentiment
for a particular song. We call it the "worm". Anyway this blog article
explains more: [https://thelab.o2.com/2013/05/1000-thumbs-up-for-our-
eurovis...](https://thelab.o2.com/2013/05/1000-thumbs-up-for-our-eurovision-
commentary-app/)

------
androidb
Eurovision is biased so why watch it? An older article but still applicable
[http://www.nature.com/news/2005/050516/full/news050516-13.ht...](http://www.nature.com/news/2005/050516/full/news050516-13.html)

~~~
moondowner
The songs, the choreography, the kitsch, you just can't miss that :)

~~~
walshemj
Well for UK watching it to enjoy Terry Wogans (and now Graham nortons)
snarky/camp commentary is the main point.

~~~
JonnieCache
Norton doesn't drink anywhere near enough whiskey during the event to even
touch Wogan's eurovision legacy.

~~~
walshemj
True but he hasn't had the decades of exposure that Terry had

------
TomGullen
16/1 on Azerbaijan to win on Betfred, couldn't resist a little punt :) Fingers
crossed it comes through!

~~~
leke
The only time I bet on Eurovision was when Finland won it. I got 14-1 because
I got an early bet on.

------
leke
Koza Mostra & Agathon Iakovidis (Greece) -- Alcohol is Free is an awesome
song. I hope it wins.

